# Suche den Titel eines Horrorfilmes



## PcGamer512 (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
mich hat eben ein Film an einem anderen Film den ich vor ca 4 Jahren mal geguckt hab erinnert.
Leider weiß ich nichtmehr wie diese heißt weiß nurnoch so grobe ausschnitte.
Ich weiß das glaube 2 leute bei irgendeiner alten kirche mit dem auto vorbeifahren und anhalten und im keller waren sehr viele totenschädel etc.
Daraufhin jagt irgendein Zungenfressender Typ (darum auch horror ) diese 2 und u.a. kommen sie an einem haus vorbei wo eine alte frau mit 100derten von katzen lebt aber der typ bringt sie  um bevor diese mit einem telefon zurückkommen kann.

Kennt zufällig jemand diesen film wäresehr cool.

Edit: Dieser typ nutzt ein schwert um den leuten die köpfe abzuhauen,


----------



## Hänschen (26. Juli 2014)

Ich kenn den Film, von dem gibt es sogar mindestens zwei Teile.
Der Bösewicht klaut sich von Opfern Teile für seinen Körper.
Und HappyEnd gibts auch keins 

Der hat auch solche Fledermausflügel unter dem Mantel und beschnüffelt seine Opfer ob die Teile kompatibel sind.


----------



## PcGamer512 (26. Juli 2014)

ja das könnte er sein xD 

Wie heißt der denn ?

Und im garten bei dieser Omma steht eine Vogelscheuche die aber der typ ist.


----------



## Monitorlover (26. Juli 2014)

du meinst da wohl Jeepers Creepers!

viel spaß


----------



## PcGamer512 (26. Juli 2014)

jayy das ist er 
Vielen Dank weiß noch wie ich mir da fast in die Hosen gemacht habe xD


----------



## Hänschen (26. Juli 2014)

Jeepers Creepers ... voila 




Bisschen googeln nach horrorfilm 100 jahre und dann im Müll suchen in der Liste der 100 Favoriten dann kam er ^^^
wollte eig. nach 100 Jahre die im Film vorkommen suchen aber es hat wohl die 100 einfach so benutzt ...



Edit: ich hab dir den halben Film weggespoilert, aber die 2 Teile "lohnen" sich auf jeden Fall ...


----------



## PcGamer512 (26. Juli 2014)

ja mist ist er wirklich aber damals war er doch hart fand ich jedenfalls xD


----------

